# abit's flash menu utility help!!



## philbrown23 (Apr 2, 2008)

ok so last night I was flashing my bios using abit's flash menu utility and my pc froze so I restarted and now it will say bios checksum error searching drive A for startup disk and will not boot. deos this mean my bios did not take and I need to flash bios from a floppy??
please help!!


----------



## jbunch07 (Apr 2, 2008)

try clearing the cmos and see what happens


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 2, 2008)

You sir are correct, that would be the only way to fix it. Unless you trying to push your ram's clocks too far but overclocking was not the cause.

Get AWDFLASH.EXE and your new bios, connect a floppy, flash away.


----------



## Darknova (Apr 2, 2008)

No floppy needed. You can do it from a USB key easy 

Google a program called MBRtool, it creates a bootable USB key without the need for a floppy.

Copy AWDFLASH.exe and the bios file, boot off the USB key and run AWDFLASH.exe (command is normally - AWDFLASH.exe (bios rom name)) and wait.


----------



## philbrown23 (Apr 3, 2008)

ok so I reset the cmos...nothing rest it 5 more times...nothing. then I tried the usb flash thing....it just keeps asking for A:system disk. so I hooked up a floppy drive and it still does the same thing nothing is working at all!!! I've never had an issue I can not fix and this is making me so friggin mad!!


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 3, 2008)

Disconnect power, and wait till the mobo light goes out. push the power button to drain the power. Then try putting jumper in flash bios position and remove battery from mobo for like 20 mins. or so. This is pretty much your last resort...hopefully it is a socketed bios, and either ABIT or the Biosman can get you a new chip in a couple of days...problem solved!


----------



## erocker (Apr 3, 2008)

If you can't get into the bios to make it boot from a floppy or flashdrive, you need either a new bios chip, or a new motherboard.  Sorry.

* You are sooo LUCKY you have a removable bios chip!


----------



## philbrown23 (Apr 3, 2008)

yeah I can remove the bios chip but what good does that do if I do n ot have another chip to put in it??


----------



## erocker (Apr 3, 2008)

Sneeky mentioned it earlier, but here is your link. http://www.biosman.com/  It's so much better than RMAing your board or being just plain screwed.


----------



## philbrown23 (Apr 3, 2008)

how do they know what bios to put on the chip, cuz thats cheap and seems like less of a hassle than rmaing


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 3, 2008)

you tell them the bios youd like to run....get two or 3 with different bios'


----------



## francis511 (Apr 3, 2008)

What did you try and boot from on the floppy disk ?


----------



## philbrown23 (Apr 3, 2008)

the awdflash.exe and the newest bios for the board and there was like one or two more files in there I just downloaded and extracted the bios package from abit.


----------



## erocker (Apr 3, 2008)

sneekypeet said:


> you tell them the bios youd like to run....get two or 3 with different bios'



Just do it.  He ships fast and you'll have some spares on hand if you need them.


----------



## francis511 (Apr 3, 2008)

philbrown23 said:


> the awdflash.exe and the newest bios for the board and there was like one or two more files in there I just downloaded and extracted the bios package from abit.



I don`t have an abit board but you`re usually supposed to put those files on a "start-up disk" then boot from it via bios options.


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 3, 2008)

francis511 said:


> I don`t have an abit board but you`re usually supposed to put those files on a "start-up disk" then boot from it via bios options.



ABIT is sort of funny like that...their forums say floppy flash/USB is the way to go. When you go to get the download tho, it is very misleading, as they send the bios file in a folder with Awardflash for windows with it. Bad move by the "guru's" (pun intended) in the download dept.


----------



## philbrown23 (Apr 3, 2008)

cant boot from the floppy using the bios on my board and the floppy is  a startup floppy but they recommend their flash utility which is very unreliable as I have come to find out.


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 3, 2008)

philbrown23 said:


> cant boot from the floppy using the bios on my board and the floppy is  a startup floppy but they recommend their flash utility which is very unreliable as I have come to find out.



It worked well on my ABIT AW9D MAX flashed twice in windows...no issues, but hell I guess I'm lucky as I've always used it with only one error, and that was completely my fault, not the flash utilities. Just get yourself on the biosmans site and order up a couple...IIRC they are like $15-20 a piece shipped...may have group prices?????

This way there is no need to flash , just switch the chips if you want a different bios to try. It doesnt get any safer to get a bios change than that!


----------



## philbrown23 (Apr 3, 2008)

yeah I'm going to do that actually


----------

